# Leaking Izzo Vivi



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone could recommend a repair / service centre in the Glasgow area?

The background is that my Izzo Vivi started to leak in about March of this year and I haven't had time to take a look. Previously the machine was virtually silent when heating up but when the leak occurred it had started to hiss (a bit like a pressure cooker with the valve open). I'm sure it's something minor but I really don't know where to start?!?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like your anti vac valve or safety valve needs replaced. Dead easily job if that's the case. I would recommend Espresso Services in Govan:

0141 425 1083

Unit 35 Elderpark Workspace

100 Elderpark St

Govan

Glasgow G51 3TR

Say hi if you pop down, I'm based there.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just dropped the Vivi off today; hopefully it'll be an easy and relatively inexpensive fix.

Also descaled my Francis Francis X5 and have it back in service so I'm not without coffee.

I wonder if I can clean up and Mod my SJ before I get the Izzo back?!?


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Picked my Izzo Vivi up today and have it back on the counter.

Filled it up and switched it on and after a little quiet hissing the machine came up to temp and all noise stopped.

My question is how high should the pressure rise. I can't really remember but when I last used the machine I seem to think the pressure stabilised around 1 bar (or just into the green on the gauge) however tonight it only rose to around 0.5?!?

Does anyone have any thoughts as to why the pressure is not rising as high as I seem to remember and also where should it rise to?


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Switched on the machine this morning and it has settled at 0.75

I'm still not sure if this is where it rose to when I last used the machine or if this is optimal. Any thoughts?


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hoped I wouldn't need to post on this one again.

The Vivi isn't holding a consistent pressure reading on the gauge. When I got the machine back from espresso services and turned it on it started out registing 0.5 on the pressure gauge, this crept up to around 0.75-0.85 where it stayed for a number of weeks.

I then noticed that it had started to rise again and settled around 1.00 but recently it's gone up to 1.10 and each time my shot quality suffers.

My original thought was that the new anti vac valve that was fitted was set differently but this doesn't account for why the pressure shown on the gauge keeps increasing as oppose to settling at a common value.

Any thoughts as to what could be causing this? I wonder if the new valve that was fitted is somehow faulty?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Faulty thermostat?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Could be I suppose?!?

When the machine was repaired it had a new pressure valve fitted and was also serviced so I'd have thought any issues like this would have been picked up; I'll give Steve a call when I get a second and possibly bring the machine back in to see if we can iron out exactly what's causing the issue?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The pressure switch is probably failing.

If the new a/vac valve was faulty, you would hear it hissing continually & the steam pressure would stay low / struggle to get up to 1 bar.

Maybe Espresso Services forgot to test-run your Izzo with the new valve: A test run would have alerted them to the low pressure reading.

A new pressure switch should be inexpensive - try to persuade ES to fit one "at cost".


----------

